# "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2012)

*"unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Hallo,

ich nutze seit bald einem Jahr mein Samsung 40" LED-TV als Monitor für den einen PC, zum Spielen find ich es auch ganz nett so, auch die xBox360 hängt drann, hier gibts eigentlich keinerlei Bildprobleme, ebensowenig beim TV gucken. 
Aber ich stelle seit einiger Zeit einige seltsame Auffälligkeiten im Desktopbetrieb fest. Leider fällt es mir nicht so leicht das jetzt verständlich zu beschreiben, es scheint mir z.B. so, als ob die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an manchen Stellen ab und zu etwas zu spinnen scheint. Z.B. wenn ich mit der Maus runterscrolle oder das über den Balken mache, scheint sich nicht nur der Scrollbereich zu bewegen, auch z.B. die Taskleiste scheint zu vibrieren, außerdem blinken ab und zu anscheinend LEDs der Hintergrundbeleuchtung an Stellen des Bildschirms an denen sich gerade überhaupt nichts tun dürfte. Es kommt mir so vor als sei dies eigentlich meistens oder immer so wenn mehrere Fenster offen sind und diese "Annomalien" betreffen dann die gerade nicht aktiven Fenster bzw. Desktopbereiche.
Gestern hatte ich z.B. zwei Browserfenster offen, eines links und eines rechts, die sich überlappten, gearbeitet habe ich gerade im rechten Fenster und mir fiel auf, daß die Schrift im linken Fenster an einer Stelle (ca. 25 Zeichen mal 4-6 Zeilen) plötzlich völlig unlesbar wurde und so wie Geisterschrift nur noch viel unsauberer aussah und etwas flackerte. Nachdem ich auf das andere Fenster wechselte und aufhörte zu scrollen war die Schrift an der Stelle wieder sauber. 
Bei manchen Spielen kam es mir zudem so vor, als würde das Bild beim Scrollen (Echtzeitstrategie oder Flightsimulator) irgendwie "wabbeln", also an bestimmten Stellen des Bildschirms besonders stark verschwimmen und besonders unsauber wirken, aber nur solange das Bild scrollt, danach ist es wieder wunderbar scharf und sauber. Dieses Problem hab ich anscheinend aber behoben indem ich einfach den PC an einen andere HDMI-Port des TVs angeschlossen habe.
Es bleiben aber die Probleme auf dem Windows-Desktop, die zwar nicht extrem störend sind, aber mich dennoch nerven und zum Grübeln bringen, weil ich ja auf alle Geräte (TV und PC) noch Garantie habe.

Der PC hat als Grafikkarte eine Palit GeForce GTS 450 mit 1 GB GDDR5 RAM, die Auflösung beträgt 1920x1080 Pixel bei 60 Hz, der neuste NVidia-Treiber ist installiert. Als Verbindungskabel dient ein HDMI-Kabel was ich eigentlich für die xBox360 gekauft hatte und in der xBox-Ecke hing und auf mich einen ganz guten Eindruck machte, es ist etwa 1,5 Meter lang, ich hab es für den PC genommen, weil die Länge halt gut paßte und das längere ca. 2m Kabel für die xBox360. Es sind aber beides bei weitem keine highend-Kabel. Irgendwie glaube ich aber auch nicht, daß es mit einem 70-80 Euro Kabel besser wäre.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das genau für Probleme sind, oder kennt wenigstens jemand von Euch ebenfalls diese Symptome?
Liegt das an der Kombination PC-HDMI-LEDTV, oder kann man den Schuldigen etwas genauer eingrenzen?
Ist sowas normal bzw. muß ich damit leben oder deutet es auf einen Defekt hin?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Hi!

Ich hab auch einen Samsung-LED-TV am PC hängen (UE46D8090).
Am Anfang hatte ich auch so meine lieben Probleme. -.-

Hab mir dann mal die Anleitung genau durchgelesen. Die Samsung-Monitore haben einen speziellen PC-HDMI-Input. Dort musst du das Kabel anschließen.
Außerdem musst du beim TV noch den PC-Modus aktivieren. Dann sollte alles gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Hallo,

bin erst vorgestern ein Bischen zum Testen gekommen. Ich habe keinen PC-Modus in den Menues des LED-TVs gefunden. Was den Anschlusstyp angeht, der erste HDMI heißt glaub ich HDMI/DVI, da hatte ich ihn am Anfang drann mit den meisten Problemen, jetzt ist der PC am HDMI4, da wurden die Probleme schonmal geringer, aber teils eben auch nicht. Es gibt wohl noch einen PC-Anschluss, aber das sieht mir nach einem VGA-Stecker-Anschluss aus, kein HDMI, oder?
Ich nutze ja den Sound über das LED-TV, will also unbedingt per HDMI verbinden.
Ich habe nun einfach mal die neuste Firmware von Samsung auf das TV aufgespielt, außerdem habe ich nun endlich den Spiele-Modus gefunden und diesen für HDMI4 (also für den PC) dauerhaft eingestellt. Bisher traten die von mir beschriebenen Probleme nun nicht mehr auf, aber sehr lange hab ich noch nicht testen können.

Bist Du denn allgemein mit Deinem Samsung LED-TV zufrieden? Nutzt Du den auch fürs Arbeiten am PC?
Hast Du eigentlich einen speziellen Monitortreiber für das LED-TV unter Windows installiert? 
Ich hab nämlich keinen bei Samsung gefunden, das TV wird also per Plug&Play mit 1920x1080@60Hz angesteuert. Irgendwie ärgert mich das, weil das LED-TV ja angeblich 800Hz kann.

Ich überlege ja wieder doch noch einen zweiten richtigen PC-Monitor zu kaufen, aber da wäre mir ein 30" mit 2560x1440 Pixeln am liebsten, nur sind die leider noch sehr teuer (wenn auch viel günstiger als mein LED-TV) und soweit ich gesehen habe von der Reaktionszeit nicht vergleichbar mit dem LED-TV, oder täusche ich mich da?

MfG. Tim


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Welchen TV hast du denn genau? 



> Bisher traten die von mir beschriebenen Probleme nun nicht mehr auf, aber sehr lange hab ich noch nicht testen können.


Klingt doch schon mal ganz gut!  



> Es gibt wohl noch einen PC-Anschluss, aber das sieht mir nach einem VGA-Stecker-Anschluss aus, kein HDMI, oder?


Der PC-Modus bei HDMI ist etwas versteckt. Hierzu muss im Menü vom TV der HDMI-Anschluss umbenannt werden. Schreib mir mal den Typ deines TVs, dann schau ich mal ob ich da was finde. 



> Bist Du denn allgemein mit Deinem Samsung LED-TV zufrieden?


Jop! Sehr zufrieden! Das Gerät hat sehr geniale Farben. Gerade wenn man eine Blu-Ray schaut, wird das sehr deutlich. 
Zum arbeiten nutze ich ihn nicht. Nur zum spielen und Blu-Ray schauen. Einen speziellen Treiber hab ich auch nicht installiert. Den normalen AMD Catalyst halt. Aber ansonsten nichts.
Meiner läuft auch über 60Hz. Die 800Hz sind im PC-Betrieb nicht verfügbar. 

Schau dir mal den Monitor an. Der liegt im bezahlbaren Bereich, und hat die gewünschte Auflösung. 
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Außerdem ist er sogar Spieletauglich.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Also ich hab den Samsung UE40D8090 (hoffe die genaue Bezeichnung stimmt, aber der hat wie meiner 40", sieht genauso aus und ist auch in der gleichen Preislage, auf dem Gerät selbst finde ich leider keine genaue Modellbezeichnung).

Bisher scheinen die Probleme behoben zu sein, aber ich will mich nicht zu früh freuen. Diese Probleme minderten meine Zufriedenheit etwas, außerdem ist die Rückwandblende aus schwarzem Plastik die zwischen dem Edelstahlrahmen und der schwarzen Metallrückwand befestigt ist nicht bündig, also das Spaltmaß ist sehr ungleichmäßig, sie sitzt einfach nicht sauber. Aber das hab ich in verschiedenen Geschäften bei nicht wenigen Ausstellungsgeräten auch so gesehen.
Ist das bei Deinem auch so?
Ich hab das zuerst garnicht bemerkt, nun ist es mir mitlerweile fast egal, die schicke Optik des Gerätes entschädigt ja für vieles.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Monitor, hab mir den Link mal gespeichert, wäre eventuell eine gute alternative für mich für Bildbearbeitung, Grafik usw., wobei 6 ms natürlich deutlich langsamer sind als die 1 ms des LED-TVs.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*



> Also ich hab den Samsung UE40D8090 (hoffe die genaue Bezeichnung stimmt, aber der hat wie meiner 40", sieht genauso aus und ist auch in der gleichen Preislage, auf dem Gerät selbst finde ich leider keine genaue Modellbezeichnung).


Ich hab den gleichen. Meiner ist nur 6" größer.  



> Ist das bei Deinem auch so?


Puh! Kann ich dir so nicht sagen. Meiner Hängt an der Wand.  

Hier die Anleitung.

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/EM/201105/20110517142911121/[UD8000-ZG]BN68-03442L-02L02.pdf 
Iwas funzt mit dem Link nicht so ganz. Kopier am besten die ganze Zeile in deinen Browser.

Auf Seite 6 steht alles was du Wissen musst, wenn du das Gerät via HDMI anschließt. 


Zitat:


> Quelle
> Hiermit wählen Sie, ob das Fernsehgerät
> mit einem Fernsehsignal versorgt wird
> oder an externe Signaleingänge wie z. B.
> ...


----------



## raveyadown (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

hallo, habe exakt die gleichen "Probleme" bei einem neuen 32ES6300, das Bild fing an zu Zittern, sehr gut konnte ich dies auf dieser Website überprüfen wenn man die scrollfunktion hier nutzte:
Support - Epson (sieht man wenn man NICHT in den DVI/PC Modus umbenannt hat)

IM PC-Modus ist dies nicht vorhanden.
Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass dies unter anderem an der Skalierung liegt, kann man einfach nachtesten:

Man schaltet auf HDMI/DVI (nicht umbenannt) und aktiviert die Bildschirmanpassung, dann tritt das Flackern auf. Stellt man allerdings auf das Format 16:9 ist dieses nicht mehr vorhanden.

Grundsätzlich auch nicht halt, wenn man wie im Handbuch die vorgeschriebene Umbennung in PC durchführt, wobei auch hier wieder 16:9 das Gerät fest einstellt, wenn man von HDMI auf HDMI geht über den Rechner.


Zu den Verarbeitungsmängeln, ist bei euch oben das Panel auch nicht absolut perfekt plan eingesetzt gewesen? Sprich auch so kleine Spaltmaße vorhanden?


MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Ist denn vielleicht eine Funktion für eine Automatische Kontrast-Änderung aktiv?
Das sorgt oft für solche Probleme.

Prinzipiell sollte man bei einem PC-Anschluß alle möglichen "Bildverbesserungen" - wenn möglich - deaktivieren um ein möglichst "natürcliches" Bild zu bekommen.


----------



## raveyadown (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

alles aus, tritt nur auf wenn Bildanpassung aktiviert ist, zudem hat das Gerä#t leider kein perfekt eingesetztes Panel, zwischen Rahmen und Panel sind ein paar Spaltmaße


----------



## raveyadown (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

komisch wenn man die quelle umbennent ist das Bild beim PC (DVI-PC) ohne die Probleme, ist das normal?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Jep! Das gleiche ist bei meinem Samsung auch.


----------



## raveyadown (21. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Painkiller, was für ein Samsung Modell hast du?

Schau mal auf der Seite Support - Epson  und benutz mal das Drop-Down Menü ohne die Quelle umzubennen auf DVI/PC, dort müssten dann relativ starke "Ghosting-Schriften" enstehen, sprich man sieht den Text virbrieren, meist sogar doppelt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Einen Samsung UE46D8090.


----------



## raveyadown (29. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Painkiller, tritt das denn auch auf dieser Website zu Testzwecken auf? Konntest du inzwischen das Problem beheben? Hab irgendwie den Eindruck, dass nur diese LED Serien dieses Problem haben... schade irgendwie


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Also bei mir tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.   Hab einen anderen HDMI-Slot benutzt, aber reproduzieren lies es sich nicht.

Mein TV hängt mit einem HDMI 1.4-Kabel am PC. Am Anfang hatte ich damit bei Blu-Rays meine lieben Probleme. Aber nachdem ich den HDMI-Slot auf PC umbenannt habe (wie es im Handbuch steht), funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## raveyadown (29. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

hm komisch, wenn du hier auf dieser Website Inversion (pixel-walk) - Lagom LCD test die unten rechts angezeigten Bilder die im Browser anschaust und schnell mit dem Mauszeiger drüber gehst, bzw scrollst, Flackert das dann auch so stark bei dir?


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*



raveyadown schrieb:


> hm komisch, wenn du hier auf dieser Website Inversion (pixel-walk) - Lagom LCD test die unten rechts angezeigten Bilder die im Browser anschaust und schnell mit dem Mauszeiger drüber gehst, bzw scrollst, Flackert das dann auch so stark bei dir?


 Werd ich ausprobieren sobald ich @ home bin.


----------



## raveyadown (5. September 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

und was ist bei rausgekommen? wichtig ist allerdings, dass du den TV nicht in PC modus laufen hast, interessiert mich schon brennend


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2012)

*AW: "unsauberes" Signal über HDMI an LED-TV?*

Also: Flackern tut es nicht. Allerdings bermerkt man ein leichtes Flimmern.


----------

